# Urgent



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey just got home my salmontail catfish is going mental hitting the sides of the tank and now it stopped in the corner but still swimming and twitching now it stopped and its just twitching and sitting there      

Any help would be good


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

how big is it and what size tank is it in


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

about 15cm and its in a 5ft or so long tank as it has been with 3 others and 2 oscars for the last 6 months or so...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

does it look like its got a diease or that it might being bullied by the rest


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

ok now the other has done it and its mouth is wide open and it looks like its got a cramp WTF


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

No disease theyre fine one second then go nuts the next?!?!?!


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok it started swimming and now it stops then has a spasm swims for a sec then stops and repeats...the other one is stuck in a swimming motion


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

whats the tempeture, it almsot sounds like its being spooked


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

I havnt done anything at all...One did it then half hour the other does it...now they look like theyre resting and stuff...hopefully not dieing :\ Not sure on temp mate stole the reader last night...but i havnt touched the heater


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

when did this all start up


----------



## MAD-GTi (Apr 15, 2006)

As i arrive home tonight...Altho my salmontails had been going mental for the last week or so...Just start swimming fast almost trying to get out of the tank...


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

maybe its overcrowded


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

MAD-GTi said:


> Just start swimming fast almost trying to get out of the tank...


Maybe they are. How's the water test? Whats your water change schedule and when was it last done?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That was going to be my question. When was the last water change? Also has anyone done any cleaning around the tank lately. For example: Window cleaner on the glass?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look for cracks in heater or anything electical touching the water. current in the water can make fish go nuts.


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

I would consider some sort of poison in the water. Either introduced from outside or buildups of waste or contaminants. One method that vets dose fish with meds is to put them in the water until "they try to jump out or escape by rushing the corners". If I had some fish doing weird things like that I'd do a huge water change and then observe. I'd probably use slightly cooler water to slow down metabolism a little too. Good luck.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Is the fish being bullied? If it is you should include more hiding places, i.e. caves, if that doesn't work seperateing the fish is the only option. The more hiding places the less spooked it will become.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

do all of the above and shade the tank as well for a cpl days to relieve a little of the stress.


----------

